# Live Sand: Original or Oolite



## GLaugh11 (Oct 21, 2008)

I currently have a 55gal with crushed coral and I have had trouble with red-slime. I believe if i switch to live sand i should see a huge improvement. The crushed coral just traps too much debris. My question is when i am looking for which type of live sand to buy, i am faced with original grade or fine oolite? What are the differences besides the size of the grains or which would be beneficial, pros and cons i suppose??? Thanks for any help...


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

you are abslolutely right about the crush coral. as for the sand, the different grades aid with the filtration. the finer the grade the smaller the particals are that escape. make sense? i always take the fine grade.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont like the fine grade. i like decent size sand grains. this is so there isnt a sand storm in my tank when doing something as simple as scraping the glass. but i feel this is something that can be debated so much like deep sand bed or bare bottom arguements.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

quite right. just do what you think is right, but crush coral and things similar are bad all together, so with sand it' all up to you(and you only get the sand storm at first, once the tank is established and you have critters in them then it doesn't do that anymore)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

agreed. sand or no sand and avoid "crushed coral"


although it isnt bad to put a small amount in, as well as some broken up shells if you have fish and critters that like to dig. they use them as house hold supplies :lol:


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

true and if you get good enough shells, if and when you get a hermit crab he won't kill to many of your snils8)


----------

